# Disappearing dash info.



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

Alright I've got something weird I'm trying to figure out on my dad's A6. 
The center display no longer displays the info it used (temp, fuel economy, etc.). It used to work perfectly, but suddenly one day it just stopped displaying all the info. However it WILL still show information on the display while the car is parked, then the screen goes blank (minus the backlight and gear info) when the car is taken out of park.
This is a picture of what I'm taking about. Ignore the yellow oval. 
Everything above the P, N, R, D, S goes blank when it's taken out of park.










Any ideas?


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Disappearing dash info. (silver saloon)*

Sounds like your info display is just blanked out. This is a function of the trip computer noted in the owner's manual to allow the driver to blank-out its info display on demand.
Press and briefly hold the reset button under the wiper stalk to toggle between a normal and blanked-out info display.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Disappearing dash info. (monkeytronic)*

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------

